# How long does it take a shrimp to molt



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

They should be able to "flick" themselves out of their molt within a second. I've tried numerous times to get it on film as I can see them getting ready but it happens so fast by the time I get the camera out, get it turned on and ready to shoot, the shrimp is swimming away and the molt is sinking in the water towards the substrate.

I would probably try and help yours if its stuck and on its side, helping isn't going to hurt it. By the time I've ever seen a shrimp on its side, I've never been able to get bring it back to life.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

saved it


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

My cherries and ghosts simply bend up like person touching their toes and it usually pops off. My cherries have more molting issues for me.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

How'd you end up saving it?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I pulled him out with tweezers put him in my hand grabbed the part that had come off and gently lifted it over his head like a sweat shirt. It pulled off easy put him in the tank right away him swam funky for a min then landed and move around. He seemed lethargic four a couple hours but now he is jamming around munching on anything he can pick up


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Interesting. Last time one of my yellows had problems molting an amano tried to "help". Aka it ate it :X


----------

